# Dogs America in Lake Elsinore, CA



## Sambam (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone every worked with Stan Szymczyk before. Looks like he has some nice dogs. 

Thanks,


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

All I know is he has alot of litters now. He is advertising at 'craigslist', 'pedigree database' and possibly elsewhere. If you learn more send me an email.
His prices are reasonable if he honors his guarantee. I doubt his pups are socialized.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Sambam.

Before you call, talk or go LOOK at any puppies (we all cave and buy anything when we see that adorableness  )...

You need to spend a few hours learning the difference between a 'responsible' breeder and all the rest. ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There are many good breeders in that area who have been vetted here. Look at the competition and compare. If you do visit the kennel, don't bring money on the first visit. Be prepared to look and then go home and think about it.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

He is asking about 37,500 for one dog. Pricey dog.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

i just visited this past friday he has some great dogs and his kennel is clean and well kept! i here are some photos and videos of his nina x korsan litter and his mango x kimmie litter i ended up getting a dog from each litter! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rkmrqgt718xv2ir/image001.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9j19u56cxyd6dj/IMG_0371.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4ql8i6pwdd93wl/IMG_0373.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jp4tofu39fek4y/IMG_0399.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pkkpni00i8xgxax/IMG_0400.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rj15vxnycl0lt8g/IMG_0401.JPG?
dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1egio0ufaq6uvqs/MVI_0377.MOV?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fznlmrv10xsjqwh/IMG_0389.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vaxt1e5inh1xpyu/IMG_0396.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lets see some pics you take and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Guy9999 said:


> He is asking about 37,500 for one dog. Pricey dog.



What? $37,500? I hope an extra zero got added. Fiona is a $10,000 dog, but she is a service dog. What does a dog that expensive do? Drive me to work? Cook dinner? Laundry?


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

About 39,000 w shipping. They take Visa etc so with payments could be $50 000.00

here
Welcome to DogsAmerica - for sale finest personal escort and protection dogs to business executives, athletes, entertainment professionals, and family worldwide


----------



## Sambam (Sep 12, 2014)

I just put a deposit down too.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

Sambam said:


> I just put a deposit down too.


awesome, were you able to go and visit? what litter did you choose?


----------



## Sambam (Sep 12, 2014)

SchattenHaus said:


> awesome, were you able to go and visit? what litter did you choose?



I am getting a female from the Frisko, Yona litter. I have friends down there so hopefully I can send one over to meet the parents.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

Sambam said:


> I am getting a female from the Frisko, Yona litter. I have friends down there so hopefully I can send one over to meet the parents.


that is a good litter i have a few pics of those pups yona was also very nice


----------



## Sambam (Sep 12, 2014)

SchattenHaus said:


> that is a good litter i have a few pics of those pups yona was also very nice


Love to see the pics if you don't mind uploading them


----------



## stanszymczyk (Feb 18, 2015)

sorry, my dogs will not do your laundry, drive you to work or cook your dinner, some of them are sold to very wealthy homes where top qualities are essential..

regards,
stan
Home - Dogs America German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

stanszymczyk said:


> sorry, my dogs will not do your laundry, drive you to work or cook your dinner, some of them are sold to very wealthy homes where top qualities are essential..
> 
> regards,
> stan
> Home - Dogs America German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies


You should start a training thread Stan. Maybe there's a way to teach them.


(Lol)


----------

